# Wineador P0rn: NewAir 28E Build w/ High-Res Drawer Pics



## choinga (Aug 11, 2010)

Well, I got my custom drawers from Forrest today and loaded her up. Man, he does nice work.

Anyway, thought I'd pull out the nice camera and post a few pics of my build. Right now I'm just running 3 tubes of Heartfelt 60% beads as my box wants to nudge a little higher (I had 70% beads in and my box wanted to sit at 73-75%) and I want my stoges at 65% as most of them are CC's. I opted to leave the middle section open and let the fan blow through there so that it's not blowing directly on any cigars. I'm going to watch closely and see how the temps/RH vary in the box before making any decisions about putting in other fans. I'm using the bottom (see pic below) for some other storage so I don't have a lot of room down there for a fan...so hoping I don't need it. I'm also experimenting with a timer device to just turn the cooler on for 30-40 mins every 3-4 hours instead of running all the time. For whatever reason, with my cooler - even at the highest temp setting of 66 - it wants to run constantly even when it's at/below the desired temp. I don't get it... Anyway, in an effort to somewhat prolong the life of this thing, I thought I'd try it out and see how it works.

Here's a few pics:

Outside:










Inside w/ door open:










Pic of the inside with the false bottom drawer he makes. I have a tube of beads under there but I keep a few other things there as well...










And finally, a few pics of the inhabitants (including one of my prized cigar related possesions...a box w/ two Opus One's signed by the Fuente family (silver sig is Carlito's). I went to the "Big Smoke" in Vegas in October and got to meet them and watch him sign...pretty cool:










The 'loose' CC drawer:










The 'Go-To' Drawer...Fuente's, Opus X's, Prensado's, Davidoff's, Cohiba Blacks, Montecristo, Romeo Y Julieta and loose Padron Anniversary's...










New Year's Eve is my b-day - so we blow it out over here with a huge party. Going to have about 50 people at my house that night so I loaded up for the special occasion. Just got my boxes of Rocky Patel Fifty Robusto's, Padron 1926 Natural's and of course the Cohiba Behike 52. Gonna be a good night...


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

simply wow!!! i really wish i was attending to enjoy those padron cigars. 1964 is my favorite so i cam only imagine the 1926 is just as good or better!!!


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

on a side note, eventually i would like to build on of these


----------



## choinga (Aug 11, 2010)

me too Lopez!! everyone that comes over naturally wants CC's...I try to tell them how good these Padron's are but they'd rather smoke the naughty stuff...


----------



## choinga (Aug 11, 2010)

Lopezoscar03 said:


> on a side note, eventually i would like to build on of these


Yeah, I guarantee I'm going to give Forrest some business after my party - some of the guys coming over are going to freak.

I figure I probably have about $500 into this thing.

NewAir Cooler: $200
Drawers: $175
Hygro's: $70
Beads: $70

I don't even want to start adding up how much is inside.


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

choinga said:


> me too Lopez!! everyone that comes over naturally wants CC's...I try to tell them how good these Padron's are but they'd rather smoke the naughty stuff...


the padron 64 is what hooked me on cigars. we were on a hunting trip and brought the cigars. i bought padron 3000 for everyone and the 64 for me. my pops told me before i lit up, if that doesnt hook you nothing will LOL
go figure that it hooked me. no questioned asked. every i go to my local shop i try to get one to store. maybe one day i buy a box


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

choinga said:


> Yeah, I guarantee I'm going to give Forrest some business after my party - some of the guys coming over are going to freak.
> 
> I figure I probably have about $500 into this thing.
> 
> ...


that is not bad at all. how much do you think you can hold in there?


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Very nice my friend! Enjoy the party!


----------



## choinga (Aug 11, 2010)

no idea - I've got 100'ish just in the boxes alone in the middle section. The drawers are deep for this model so you could feasibly stack a 52/54 ring gauge four high by about 15-17 across. You'd then get room at one end of the drawer (depending on the length of the cigars of course) for more. You can see that's what I did in my drawer pics. Just ran them across then stuck others the opposite direction on the top end. 

So, rough calculations tell me that I could feasilby get around 75 per drawer plus the 100-120 so in boxes. That puts me at about 400 for the box...and that would be stuffing it full.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

I wish I was still in Austin!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Daaaamn. Very nice setup. You might want to isolate the Gurkha Grand Reserves as they are an infused stick and will evetually marry with the others (especially if you have those BHK in there with them). I like how that false bottom looks.


----------



## choinga (Aug 11, 2010)

socalocmatt said:


> Daaaamn. Very nice setup. You might want to isolate the Gurkha Grand Reserves as they are an infused stick and will evetually marry with the others (especially if you have those BHK in there with them). I like how that false bottom looks.


Really, those things are wax sealed - I've had them in my humi for months with others...haven't noticed anything...


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Yep. Even with the wax seal. I only know this because they are the only infused stick that I like and always have a couple on hand. I have to keep them in a separate jar.Now when I open the jar it smells of cognac and its been about a year. The cedar might be hiding it right now but the scent will go through the tube.


----------



## choinga (Aug 11, 2010)

damn, thanks for the heads-up on that. I'll try to figure out what to do with them...maybe a ziploc bag?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I havent tried the zip lock bag. Maybe a separate tuperdor. This is what I use:










BTW. Where did you get that decal for the front?


----------



## choinga (Aug 11, 2010)

fleabay. Just search for 'got cuban cigar sticker' and you'll find a few...


----------



## aaron72 (Jul 14, 2011)

Ken,
I believe on the NewAir the internal fan runs constantly even though the unit isn't actually cooling. My VinoTemp does the same thing and I actually like it as it causes constant airflow and keeps the humidity even throughout the unit. No need for having a fan at the bottom.


----------



## crizq0 (Dec 16, 2011)

I hope to have a wineador like yours someday. I have to build up a collection first otherwise it'll just be an empty wineador. Best of luck with your new build! Looks fantastic


----------



## imported_Mike_E (Nov 20, 2011)

Dang, Ken...great set-up. I'm still waiting for my drawers that I ordered on 11/28...no update on when they'll arrive. :bawling:

Very nice of you to break out your premium cigars for the party. I'd definitely reach for a Behike since I've never had one...and I see two boxes! :shock: :mrgreen:


----------



## choinga (Aug 11, 2010)

I ordered mine a week before you...and just got them today. So, I guess Forrest is running a little behind his 3 weeks timeframe with the holidays and such. It's worth the wait.


----------



## choinga (Aug 11, 2010)

Mike_E said:


> Very nice of you to break out your premium cigars for the party. I'd definitely reach for a Behike since I've never had one...and I see two boxes! :shock: :mrgreen:


I don't leave the Behike's out...those dudes are ~$40 each. Only the people who truly appreciate them get to smoke them...and that's a select few at this party. For the others - the Padron or the Patel will likely be the best cigar they ever smoke in their lifetime.


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

$40 bucks isn't a bad price. I have the same wineador (sans the amazing cc collection) and I absolutely love it. If I had known it was that great, I would have done it a long time ago.


----------



## CigarSnWhiskeY (Sep 6, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## JCMaduro (Aug 18, 2011)

NIce set up! I love the look of the Wineadors with the shelves like that. Looks very high end but at a nice price!


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Very nice...nave a great party!


----------



## Vitulla (Aug 6, 2011)

Ken
those are some beautiful cigars, and really like the drawer setup, will change mine to have that configuration.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Amazing Brother !!!!!!!!!!

I as I'm sure you know am a Huge fan of wineadors and the NewAir in general for the great looks and price point!

I have loved my set-up so far but I think it's about time to invest in some drawers JUST like this (though I'm gonna do all drawers from top to bottom).

Make sure you throw your pics in the http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ion/296444-take-pic-your-wineador-thread.html

Love seeing these brother .... and ya the fan will run at all times .... it's like a computer really it will always run unless turned off but I like it as well cause it's constant air flow and thats always good.... I run one Oust fan just for the heck of it and since it's winter the cooler is off and that little oust fan helps.

Love the pictures brother and love the amazing sticks you have compliment them a swell.... them are some tasty lookin drawers.

Take care brother.


----------



## megatron96541 (Dec 26, 2011)

Ive recently picked up cigar smoking and received a thompson humidor for christmas, and found myself browsing for bigger and better humidors. I want to know how to acquire one exactly like yours and how i would go about building or purchasing one exactly like yours? Does there happen to be a build thread on this?


----------



## choinga (Aug 11, 2010)

...There's several - just search for Wineador or NewAir and you'll find plenty of pics and ideas...

But in short...

Buy a NewAir 28. Most folks get them here: AW-280E NewAir 28 Bottle Thermoelectric Wine Cooler With Touch Screen and LED Light

You'll need at least one - preferably two or three hygrometers. I use the digital kind...make sure you get the Boveda calibration kit (only need one) to get them all on the same page. My understanding is that the typical salt calibration doesn't work with the digital hygro's. I bought mine from Heartfelt as well when I bought all my beads: http://www.heartfeltindustries.com/products.asp?cat=Hygrometers

The contact Forrest - aka, Wineador on the forums here - or visit his site directly @ Custom Wineador™ Creations - Home to get an idea of what he can do and what models he currently has dimensions for and can send you drawers without you having to take measurements, etc... and have him do it custom.

From there, you need to deal with humidity so you can go kitty litter or use HeartFelt beads. I use their 65% RH beads, the are more expensive but they've worked for me so I stick with them. You won't need much for the wineador. You could go 1-2lbs in tubes and put them in various places inside - you don't want all your humidity devices in one place - spread them out.

That's all I did. I bought the cooler, cleaned it out on the inside with baking soda and let it sit outside with the door open for a couple days to get the plastic smell out of it, took the shelves out, put in the ones I got from Forrest, loaded it up with very soaked tubes at first then closed it up and dialed in 67 degrees and let it run for several days until the RH evened out. Once it did, I stuck my sticks in. The RH will fluctuate a little when you stick everything in but don't freak out - a few days of low RH ain't gonna hurt them.

It takes some patience that first week with everything in there. Mine kind of went haywire - temps went up, RH went down then RH climbed back up around 70%...but eventually it will stabilize. When it stays the same for a couple days in a row you know where you're at and what you need to do. If your RH is too high then you more beads or maybe drop to 60% beads or if it's too low, go with 70% beads or move the beads around or make other minor adjustments to the temp to see how that affects RH. The first week or two can be a little testy...or you could get lucky and it dials itself right in.

Anyway, that's pretty much it. There's not much else to it unless you want to add additional fans or do any other customizations. It's pretty straightforward.

Good luck!!


----------



## choinga (Aug 11, 2010)

...just a quick update...

I decided to make the change to HCM beads. I can use a lot less and my wineador is dead stuck at 65% RH on all levels (I have 3 hygro's) and runs at 68-69 degrees inside.

A couple things I like about them:

1) they come set at 65% and you DON'T add water to them. Ever. If you want to raise or lower the RH that the beads carry, you can do that or you can tell them what RH you want your beads to run at and they'll do it for you.

2) They come pre-sacked which make them easy to use/place in the wineador.

I bought 4 bags. Two 8oz bags and 2 4oz bags. I put an 8oz bag in the bottom back and the other laying right underneath the fan. The 4 oz bags go in the very top drawer and the middle drawer. They have a calculator on their site that recommends how many beads you need - given the NewAir 28's dimensions they recommended 20oz which is what I got. They recommend twice as much (of course they do!), but I can see why - if you want RH's to bounce back faster if the door's open, etc... then having more is better. I'm not sure about twice as much though...that's going to take up a decent amount of stick room doubling up those bags...

I've got two bags of brand new 60% HF beads I'll give someone a great deal on if they want them. I bought a bunch of different stuff not knowing what I'd end up needing and turns out I never even opened those bags.

Anyway, the 4 bags ran me about $100 for the beads - they aren't cheap. But, if you want super-low mainteance and rock stead RH's, I have to highly recommend.

HCM Beads


----------

